# تعلم ما هى مكونات الحاسب الالى



## The_Hero (3 يناير 2006)

*تعلم ما هى مكونات الحاسب الالى*

مساء الخير 
احب اعركم بنفسى
انا باشمهندس / هيرو مهندس حاسب آلى ، شوفوا يجماعه انا هكتبلكم دروس عن مكونات الحاسب الالى من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين اوكى الدوس دى انا درسته تحت اشراف شركه آى بى ام و شركه مايكروسوفت برعايه الجامعه الامريكيه و وزاره الاتصالات . 
اتمنى من ربنا انها تكون مفيده ليكم و تحقق الافاده الممكنه.

و ده هوا اليى هنتكلم عنه:

أولاً:
   مقدمة عامة
       مقدمة عامة عن الحاسب
       مقدمة للبرامج
       مقدمة لعتاد الحاسب
       علبة النظام

ثانياً:
   اللوحة الأم
       الصفحة الرئيسية للوحة الأم 
       نظام الإدخال والإخراج الأساسي
       شقوق التوسعة والناقل المحلي
       طقم الرقاقات
       مقبس المعالج

ثالثاً:
  الذاكرة العشوائية
       مقدمة للذاكرة العشوائية
       أنواع الذاكرة العشوائية
       الفرق بين الذاكرة العشوائية والروم

رابعاً:
  القرص الصلب
       القرص الصلب من الناحية العتادية
       شراء القرص وتركيبه
       القرص الصلب من الناحية الوظيفية

خامساً:
  بطاقة الفيديو
       الصفحة الرئيسية لبطاقة الفيديو
       كيفية عرض الصورة على الشاشة
       بطاقات إلتقاط الفيديو
       تاريخ بطاقات الفيديو
       أداء بطاقة الفيديو
       نوع شق التوسعة المستخدم
       المحول الرقمي التناظري
       الذاكرة العشوائية لبطاقة الفيديو
       المسرع الرسومي
       اللوحة الإلكترونية المطبوعة

سادساً:
  المعالج
       الصفحة الرئيسية للمعالج
       كيف يعمل المعالج
       أجزاء المعالج الداخلية
       العوامل المؤثرة على سرعة المعالج
       صناعة المعالجات
       أجيال المعالجات
       تبريد المعالج
       تسريع المعالج فوق السرعة الرسمية

التوبيك الجاى هبتدى بشرح الحاجات دى ان شاء الله و اتمنى انها تكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2006)

منور يا هيرو واول مشاركه ليك درس مهم


----------



## antoon refaat (4 يناير 2006)

الهيرو دا انا عارفه مش ممكن يخيب ظنك ابدا


----------



## antoon refaat (4 يناير 2006)

بس درس مفيد قوي يا هيرو
تحب اظهر شخصيتك ولا بلاش دلوقتي
هههههههههههه اوكي براحتك


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

دروس حلوة و معلوماتك احلى, يا ريت ما تحرمنا من تفاعلك و معلوماتك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## The_Hero (4 يناير 2006)

*هاى تونى ميرسى خالص على ذوقك و ان شاء الله هقدم الدروس زى ما اتفقنا النهارده*


----------



## The_Hero (4 يناير 2006)

*الدرس الاول مقدمه عامه "مقدمه عامه عن الح&#1575*

*ميرسى خالص مالص ليكم كلكم على الترحيب ده بصراحه يجماعه و اتمنى من ربنا الافاده للكل *


----------



## The_Hero (4 يناير 2006)

*هاى يا جماعه بصراحه بتحرجونى ده انا مشترك فى المنتدى لسه مكملتش 24 ساعه و ده أول موضوع ليا تقيمونى عليه خمس نجوم ده كتير بصراحه............................*


----------

